# Another little one



## Tclem (Mar 28, 2016)

as @robert flynt says. "A three finger knife" had these two cut out wrong so I just went with it and made them to put in console of truck or hunting bag.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin (Mar 28, 2016)

By the title I thought Paxton was fixing to get a sibling. 

Nice knife. You've made a ton of progress. What's the handle?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Mar 28, 2016)

Kevin said:


> By the title I thought Paxton was fixing to get a sibling.
> 
> Nice knife. You've made a ton of progress. What's the handle?


Yikes don't jinx me lol. Don't know. Think maybe a walnut

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 28, 2016)

I think small knives are super handy and that's a winner man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 28, 2016)

Nice job Tony. I agree with Kevin - I love the wood on that handle. I like the acid wash too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 28, 2016)

Looks good to me....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 28, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Looks good to me....


Coming from a blind man but I'll take it lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 28, 2016)

Not bad at all for a 3 finger knife.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 28, 2016)

Nice knife Tony.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 29, 2016)

Good looking knife!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

